# 5d Mark iii price?



## bigdogmn73 (Feb 19, 2012)

What's the latest on the 5d mark iii pricing? I hope it's not like the jump the 24-70mm lens took from version I to version II.


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 19, 2012)

£2750.

That's my guess! My opinion is worth what you paid for it!


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 19, 2012)

depends on what is released.

I still think Canon will try to come in around the £22-£2500 for a 5D2 replacement.
If they go with a D800 competitor, i'm not so sure - nearer the £3k mark.


----------



## zim (Feb 19, 2012)

I think the latest lens prices is a very good indicator unfortunately. If so I’m going to jump ship – to the mk2 ;D


----------



## tt (Feb 19, 2012)

Jessops was £2300 at the launch from what I could gather back in Nov 2008. 
I'd expect at least a 20% hike on the 5D mark II price


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm guessing $3299-$3499 and $4999 for the cinema dslr.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 20, 2012)

3499$-3999$ depending on:

1. further production of 5d2 (closer to 3999 if 5d2 still produced)
2. IQ and features increase (the better the more expensive)
3. comparison to d800 (the bigger advantage over d800 the closer to 3999)


----------



## Orion (Feb 20, 2012)

it WILL be $3000-3500 . . . count on it! (hope I am wrong)

If the 1Dx would've been a $5000 camera, then the new 5D would be around $2000-2500.


----------



## kdw75 (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to go FF but $3000 is my limit.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 20, 2012)

kdw75 said:


> I want to go FF but $3000 is my limit.



Take 5d2. It's great.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 20, 2012)

Orion said:


> it WILL be $3000-3500 . . . count on it! (hope I am wrong)
> 
> If the 1Dx would've been a $5000 camera, then the new 5D would be around $2000-2500.



I also count for cheap upgrade. But it will be great if it were under 3.5k$. I hope they don't dare go over 4k$. 
4k$ for 4k cinema. Ugly perspective.


----------



## eeek (Feb 20, 2012)

The 5D released at $3,299. The 5D mk II was $2,699. If I had to guess, I'd think middle of that- $2,999. That's the magic limit for me.


----------



## WoodysGamertag (Feb 20, 2012)

Hell if I know but since you're asking for guesses I'm going to say, $3,300.

It just feels like they've raised their prices on everything lately because of the yen. I don't predict that they'll release the new 5D at 2008 prices.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 20, 2012)

one at 2800 and the other 3200


----------



## jwong (Feb 20, 2012)

Why wouldn't it be priced like the d800 near 3k?


----------



## psolberg (Feb 21, 2012)

$2999. none of that 4K stuff will ever happen. not even their 15K C300 does it so forget about it.


----------



## ihateopticalphysics (Feb 21, 2012)

Orion said:


> it WILL be $3000-3500 . . . count on it! (hope I am wrong)
> 
> If the 1Dx would've been a $5000 camera, then the new 5D would be around $2000-2500.




First ever post, likely my last for along time, but my local photog store manager said 3500 body only price and that's all he had been told from his supplier take as you want but I generally trust him.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 21, 2012)

ihateopticalphysics said:


> Orion said:
> 
> 
> > it WILL be $3000-3500 . . . count on it! (hope I am wrong)
> ...



+1 karma for a great username


----------



## Dianoda (Feb 21, 2012)

bigdogmn73 said:


> What's the latest on the 5d mark iii pricing? I hope it's not like the jump the 24-70mm lens took from version I to version II.



Anyone familiar with exchange rates would expect a sizable increase in price - the US dollar has become much weaker compared to the Japanese yen in the past 4 years. If announced tomorrow, Canon would need to set the price of its purely theoretical 5D3 at roughly $4K to maintain the same margin as 5D2 when its pricing was announced. Canon will probably eat some of that margin to appease the spoiled US photogs (myself included) and maintain competitiveness with Nikon's offerings, but at the end of the day they still need to be profitable.


----------



## Cannon Man (Feb 21, 2012)

If you want it to be a better overall camera than the 5D II in terms of built guilty, shutter life, quality of buttons, weather sealing, Dual cf, better AF, Etc.. then you will also ask for a higher price.

i hope it would be all those and wishing for a 3500-4000$ price range.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 21, 2012)

Cannon Man said:


> If you want it to be a better overall camera than the 5D II in terms of built guilty, shutter life, quality of buttons, weather sealing, Dual cf, better AF, Etc.. then you will also ask for a higher price.
> 
> i hope it would be all those and wishing for a 3500-4000$ price range.



Exactly! I just really want a 1D/1Dx build functionality with no integrated battery grip and excessive bulk
keep build the 5Dmk2 and sell them as entry level FF which they are. It's not going to change the fact that 5D mk2 take great pictures just because a new model comes out.


----------



## swiss (Feb 21, 2012)

Keep in mind that there are a lot of 5D2 which are not already sold. Therefore I expect that it will be at least 25%-30% higher as the current 5D2 (unfortunately).


----------



## tonccy (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd like to buy this body, but the maximum cost can be 2300€. That's it. I'm not a pro. Other way, no new body.

LP


----------



## Flake (Feb 21, 2012)

Canon has been pushing up prices across the range, but particularly at the high end. They claim that the improvements are worth it, I'm not convinced however. If I wanted the ultimate in image quality and money was no object, I wouldn't be buying any DSLR. It's a weak excuse for something which many people here earn a living from, and there's no way that clients would accept us pushing our prices at the same rate Canon has because of our rising costs.

In the UK the 5D MkII has a list price of £2300 (including our horrendous taxes) on the street it's around £1500 list in the US is $2500, I can't see it being listed for more than £3000 (a psychological point) with street prices comming down to £1800 in time, in the US $3500 will probably be about right


----------



## LifeAfter (Feb 21, 2012)

2782$ the D800 in switzerland, and it will still lower (before being available)
so the 5D III should compete with it


----------



## CJRodgers (Feb 21, 2012)

I really hope I can afford this, but Im wanting to get good glass too so im thinking its doubtful. If its over £2K gbp then ill have to get a 5dmkii. I just hope a new release doesnt cause a vacuum and push the 5dmkii prices up. Or ill wait to xmas. There seems to be an amazon trend that high end cameras are 15-20% cheaper in their first december of release

P.S if anybody from the U.K is definately buying the new camera regardless of price, please p.m me if ur 5dmkii is in good condition. Id be happy for a used camera for a reasonable price.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 21, 2012)

On US Canon website price of an old 24-70 I is set to 1399$ and price of 24-70 II - 2299$, 5dmk2 - 2499$. Is it expectable to see 5d3 for less than 3.5-4k$?


----------



## frisk (Feb 21, 2012)

How about this:

If Canon releases a camera actually named "5D mark 3", (as opposed to a "successor" named 5DX, 3D or whatever) it will have only a modest increase in Yen....say a 1o% increase over the introduction price of 5D2. However, due to exchange rate changes, the price increase in dollars, euros or pounds will appear much higher.

And of course, for poor bastards like myself who live in a country whose currency has collapsed in recent years, the 5D3 will cost two or three times what the 5D2 cost here originally. So, stop complaining


----------



## koolman (Feb 21, 2012)

The 5d mark 2 was retailed at a discount untill a few days ago. Now adorama placed it back up at 2,399. This means the new body will be even higher so they dont need to discount the mark2


----------



## te4o (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope the Bank of Japan can do something about the price : , just like 3 days ago... More of the QE BoJ please! If this goes on as projected, than I hope for a intro price under 3000 USD - 2799 eg. 
This is meant to be the FF for the folk in the end, not for the pro-s - they'll get their share within the smaller digits (1, 3, plenty of x-es behind etc)


----------



## evenfy (Feb 21, 2012)

frisk said:


> And of course, for poor bastards like myself who live in a country whose currency has collapsed in recent years, the 5D3 will cost two or three times what the 5D2 cost here originally. So, stop complaining



Or if you live in a country like Norway, where the Krone is very strong, but we just REALLY like high prices nonetheless


----------



## unfocused (Feb 21, 2012)

Interesting post on that "other brand" rumors site. They have a price list that shows the new Nikon D800 cost to dealers at $2,699.96 U.S. and the MSRP at $2,999.95. 

I would expect the 5DIII to sell for essentially the same price as the D800. If Canon offers similar pricing margins for their dealers, I wouldn't expect to see much of a discount.


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 21, 2012)

evenfy said:


> frisk said:
> 
> 
> > And of course, for poor bastards like myself who live in a country whose currency has collapsed in recent years, the 5D3 will cost two or three times what the 5D2 cost here originally. So, stop complaining
> ...


Just took a look at netonnet.no . For the 5d2 price there, you can probably take a flight down to Germany, buy a 5D2 and go back and have some money remaining in the pocket...


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 22, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Interesting post on that "other brand" rumors site. They have a price list that shows the new Nikon D800 cost to dealers at $2,699.96 U.S. and the MSRP at $2,999.95.
> 
> I would expect the 5DIII to sell for essentially the same price as the D800. If Canon offers similar pricing margins for their dealers, I wouldn't expect to see much of a discount.



Canon typically is able to undercut nikon prices by a couple of hundred dollars due to their lower cost of production. The 5D MK II came in at $200 under the D700, the 60D came in at less than the D7000, the 7D sold for less than the D300S.

The only time I've seen a suggestion that turns this around is Canons estimated price of $6800 for the D1X versus $6000 for the Nikon D4 The actual price is not yet set, so we have to wait. I asked my local dealer 5 days ago, and he only hinted that prices will be competitive and that orders were placed for both models a week before.


----------

